
Why Silicon Valley's biggest companies are investing billions in India - amrrs
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/17/tech/google-facebook-india-investment-jio/index.html
======
known
Ambani converted $21 billion loan/debt into equity with tacit support from Law
makers [https://archive.is/SL3Nb](https://archive.is/SL3Nb)

